# 19th October - Kneesworth meet



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Due to popular demand it's time to organise the October Kneesworth event 8)

All welcome.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm
was
genocidalduck
Love_iTT
NaughTTy
jampott
ChilliTT
barton TT + his mate with a 225TTR
_moley_  working too hard won't be able to attend
scoTTy
Mayur
Chip_iTT
wbs.QuaTTr0
clived
spilmah
nolive
markTT225
garvin
SBJ
paulb


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I couldnt make the 12th in the end !

will be bringing along my new baby 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

It says all welcome....Does that mean me?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

was said:


> I couldnt make the 12th in the end !
> 
> will be bringing along my new baby 8)


One of the reason's to go for the 19th :wink:

Looking forward to seing you back in a TT


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> It says all welcome....Does that mean me?


But of course it does  , anyone that can extract a compliment from Tim is most welcome [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Me too 

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll hopefully be there - still depends on how my complaint goes, but if I've got the car I'll be there.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Should be OK for me, too...

Any objections to a couple of bouncy Dalmatians to make the dinner slightly more interesting? :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Should be OK for me, too...
> 
> Any objections to a couple of bouncy Dalmatians to make the dinner slightly more interesting? :lol: :lol:


Hmm - never tried Dalmation before - do they come as a starter or main course? :wink: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Should be OK for me, too...
> ...


I'll have to pass on the Dalmation they bring me out in awful spots.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Mmmm, I don't know much about dogs but I know the only dogs I can't stand are those stupid looking white ones with black spots all over them - as long as they aren't those then...... :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

I will be there..... With the new TT


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Luckily, Graham, mine are liver (brown) spotted, so hopefully no problem there


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> Luckily, Graham, mine are liver (brown) spotted, so hopefully no problem there


Ohhh, those ones are fine Tim 

Graham


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

i will try and make it this will be the first time for me, also i will bring a mate he has 225 TTR


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Yep, put me down for this Norman.

Jamie, fancy meeting up again?

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll see if the family are up or it otherwise I'll try and sneak out. :wink:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll ne there too.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Glad you saw reason Norman  19th is good... I'll be there!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the early replies 8)

Looking forward already 

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Mayur said:


> I'll ne there too.


Have you got a cold Mayur? :roll:

Glad you can make it - I haven't seen you for ages.

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > I'll ne there too.
> ...


No I avunt... ;-)

An "n" here a "b" there... hehe...

Come to think of it... has anyone noticed or is it just me who thinks that grammar and spelling on the forum has deteriorated significantly over the last few years. Maybe a discussion for a different section of the forum though.

Looking forward to catching up with you at the meet and seeing all your handiwork on Kermit.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

moley said:


> Yep, put me down for this Norman.
> 
> Jamie, fancy meeting up again?
> 
> ...


Yeah will be good.........Same time and place ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Mayur said:
> ...


I blayme the LEEK membas. :lol:


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Is anyone going from the Baldock / Letchworth area and would like to meet up before?


----------



## wbs.QuaTTr0 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'll be there, coming in from Cambs. 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ChilliTT said:


> Is anyone going from the Baldock / Letchworth area and would like to meet up before?


Depending who's coming, a few of us sometimes meet up in Graveley at around 7pm. On through Baldock from there. Let us know where you fancy joining us


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Graveley at 7:00 pm would be fine for me..... Meet you there.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ChilliTT said:


> Graveley at 7:00 pm would be fine for me..... Meet you there.


I'm usually late to Gravely


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> ChilliTT said:
> 
> 
> > Graveley at 7:00 pm would be fine for me..... Meet you there.
> ...


I'm sure we can wait for you! :wink:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

jampott said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Tru Tim...

BTW, can I hitch a ride from Hatfield with you? or if you want you can come with me in my non-exotic frogmobile.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Mayur said:
> ...


You're welcome to ride along, providing you aren't alergic to my dogs. They'll be in the boot, though... :lol:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

jampott said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, can I hitch a ride from Hatfield with you? or if you want you can come with me in my non-exotic frogmobile.
> ...


Love dogs so I'd love to ride along... even if with the dogs in the boot ;-)

Thanks Tim


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Mayur said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Mayur said:
> ...


Oi I can speal jus good


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, put me down for this Norman.
> ...


Yep if that's okay. 18:00 at The Brentwood Post House.

Moley


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

moley said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > moley said:
> ...


Yep...No problem. I'll be there


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > I couldnt make the 12th in the end !
> ...


cheers Rep [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Was - I know it's a while off but, if I'm coming do you fancy meeting at the Golf club car park before heading up to Graveley? 

There is another guy from Luton (not on the Forum) who may come with us if we meet there


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi Was - I know it's a while off but, if I'm coming do you fancy meeting at the Golf club car park before heading up to Graveley?
> 
> There is another guy from Luton (not on the Forum) who may come with us if we meet there


Hi Paul , mini cruise from the golf club sounds great [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Was - I know it's a while off but, if I'm coming do you fancy meeting at the Golf club car park before heading up to Graveley?
> ...


 8)  8)


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Norman

Not sure if Im going to make it on the 19th, feeling fragile  I'll see how Im feeling on the night :?

Was, the photos of your newbie look great  enjoy 

Jampot, what made you want to bring the dogs?? lol 

Perhaps Norm can put one of his in the front seat LOL 

Sam XX


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Norman,

Count me in for this one.

Jami, Moley

I think I will join you if you're still driving from Brentwood at 18:00.

Let me know

olivier


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> Hi Norman,
> 
> Count me in for this one.
> 
> ...


Yes we are....See you there!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

spilmah said:


> Hi Norman
> 
> Not sure if Im going to make it on the 19th, feeling fragile  I'll see how Im feeling on the night :?
> 
> ...


Sam

It's another 18 days to go so hope you are not too fragile :-*

 the C5 estate is the place for the dogs  will be good to see Tim's buddies 8)

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

nolive said:


> Hi Norman,
> 
> Count me in for this one.


 8) will be good to see you again.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Any chance of getting a saturday or sunday cruise going sometime rather than just a meet in a pub ??


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

barton TT said:


> Any chance of getting a saturday or sunday cruise going sometime rather than just a meet in a pub ??


I have to say I've failed miserably @ organising a weekend cruise / meet (apart from the National Day) but off the top of my head we could sort out a cruise or two to the 25 years of quattro celebration @ Hitchin Audi - 12-13th Nov How does that sound :wink:

Norman


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

would be nice to get some sort of cruise going i am a new TT owner and it would be nice to meet some of the forum guys. week nights are a little awkward to get to your meets as i live in kettering so something on a weekend would be better.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Put me on the list please Norm. Looks like it could be a good turnout 

Gravely crew: See you at the usual place from 6:45 pm.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Put me on the list please Norm. Looks like it could be a good turnout
> 
> Gravely crew: See you at the usual place from 6:45 pm.


Hope you had a good holiday Mark 

How about Graveley Crew - 7.00pm  (I would struggle to make it by 6:45 and Tim definitely wouldn't!!)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Put me on the list please Norm. Looks like it could be a good turnout
> ...


The reason I'm normally late is because I give the doggies as long as possible before setting off.

As I'm bringing them this time, it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > markTT225 said:
> ...


  Ah yeah - If I'd thought a little longer I would have worked that one out :roll:

7.00pm OK for everyone at Graveley then?

Was - I'll try to get to the Golf club by 6:35ish if that's OK with you


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Put me on the list please Norm. Looks like it could be a good turnout
> ...


I had a great time in the States thanks mate. I've just about got over the jet lag now :wink: Alas, I didn't win enough in Vegas to buy a Quattro Sport (not even a model one!). Still, it was fun trying though 

7:00 pm sounds fine to me for the Graveley convoy.
See you all then.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Put me on the list please Norm. Looks like it could be a good turnout


Added as requested :wink: , yes it is looking like another great meet


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Was - I'll try to get to the Golf club by 6:35ish if that's OK with you


sounds good m8 8)


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Norm,

Diary appears to be stable at the moment ................ with no commitments on 19th .............. so count me in


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

only 1 week to go......for those who might have forgotten


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

garvin said:


> Norm,
> 
> Diary appears to be stable at the moment ................ with no commitments on 19th .............. so count me in


 8) another regular [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

was said:


> only 1 week to go......for those who might have forgotten


Cheers was, also only 1 week till I take delivery of my LED's 8)

I've also added SBJ to the list to make 20  sure he won't let us down :wink:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Mondeo's allowed? If I'm able to get out of London in time...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

paulb said:


> Mondeo's allowed? If I'm able to get out of London in time...


No. :-*


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > Mondeo's allowed? If I'm able to get out of London in time...
> ...


  see such a friendly bunch :wink: Hope you can make it out of the smoke.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I gonna try extra hard to get up there this month as I haven't been for the last 4!!

Hopefully Paul won't beat me up after my last post! :lol: :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I gonna try extra hard to get up there this month as I haven't been for the last 4!!


We had noticed :wink:



scoTTy said:


> Hopefully Paul won't beat me up after my last post! :lol: :wink:


I'm sure it would take more than that to keep him away from a Kneesworth meet, after all he was one of the founders :roll:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Indeed. Be good to see you too Paul. We can park our red 4 doors together!

Oh, and I can have a go at you for ignoring me in the canteen at work the other day Norman!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> Oh, and I can have a go at you for ignoring me in the canteen at work the other day Norman!


  I'd given up trying to meet up for lunch as you're out of the country most of the time :wink: I'll have to keep my eye's peeled now.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'm in tomorrow if you fancy a sneaky coffee... Email me at work if you are around (off to sleep now!)


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Jamie, Moley,

I will get my Haldex serviced in Cambridge in the afternoon then will go to the pub from there, not from Brentwood as originally discussed.

sorry

olivier


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be there and will be bringing the girlfriend. She's reluctant and thinks it will be full of anoraks talking cars! So an appeal to all wife's and girlfriends to come along so she's not the only female there 8)

Simon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SBJ said:


> I'll be there and will be bringing the girlfriend. She's reluctant and thinks it will be full of anoraks talking cars! So an appeal to all wife's and girlfriends to come along so she's not the only female there 8)
> 
> Simon


 :lol: Us...talk about cars...noooo :lol:

I have tried asking my wife but got pretty much the same reaction :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'll leave the Burberry anorak at home i think  Has she got a nice single friend im lonely  :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> I'll leave the Burberry anorak at home i think  Has she got a nice single friend im lonely  :lol:


I've a cute Dalmatian that needs some fuss


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> I'll leave the Burberry anorak at home i think  Has she got a nice single friend im lonely  :lol:


so what about the little blonde girl dossier then    any progress :wink:

Oh BTW, the techo who replaced the steering column on my chipped car said it was much faster than a QS :lol: :lol: :lol: still fancy a race in Essex then?????


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I'll leave the Burberry anorak at home i think  Has she got a nice single friend im lonely  :lol:
> ...


Even if it's faster it won't be by much and then other factors come into like handling......Then ofcourse the driver........Find somewhere quiet late at night and i'll play follow the leader with you :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I'll leave the Burberry anorak at home i think  Has she got a nice single friend im lonely  :lol:
> ...


I'm sure your dalmation is lovely Tim, however im fed up with pulling dogs


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi all

Got to go to Rotherham on Monday eve for Tuesday n Wednesday, hope to be back in time tho (assuming A) I'm allowed to come after being away 2 days and B) traffic on M1/A14/M11 is reasonable). Apologies in advance if I'm not there....


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

quote]

Even if it's faster it won't be by much and then other factors come into like handling......Then ofcourse the driver........Find somewhere quiet late at night and i'll play follow the leader with you :roll:[/quote]

handling, what is that? never heard about that    is this the stuff poor drivers try to improve on their cars to think they're fast :lol: :lol:

oh BTW, you forgot to mention about the "dossier", so any progress :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> quote]
> 
> Even if it's faster it won't be by much and then other factors come into like handling......Then ofcourse the driver........Find somewhere quiet late at night and i'll play follow the leader with you :roll:


handling, what is that? never heard about that    is this the stuff poor drivers try to improve on their cars to think they're fast :lol: :lol:

oh BTW, you forgot to mention about the "dossier", so any progress :-*[/quote]

No :x I'm to shy


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

quote]

handling, what is that? never heard about that    is this the stuff poor drivers try to improve on their cars to think they're fast :lol: :lol:

oh BTW, you forgot to mention about the "dossier", so any progress :-*[/quote]

No :x I'm to shy [/quote]

you being shy :lol: you show off all the time with your QS 

go for it m8, you know it's worth it :-*


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

hello Kneeworth fellas!!!!

Would someone have the b***&&&y security torx to remove the MAF sensor on my car.

From the set I bought at Maplin, none of them works on the screw heads!!!!!!!!

I need to read the BOSCH part number for getting one from my supplier, if you could help me out on wednesday that would be very much appreciated


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

nolive said:


> hello Kneeworth fellas!!!!
> 
> Would someone have the b***&&&y security torx to remove the MAF sensor on my car.
> 
> ...


Hi I've just put my bit's and skew driver in the boot. I checked my MAF screws and it has the 6 star (T20) torx bit, see waks page for further info. so hope you have the same.

C U tomorrow.

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> C U tomorrow.
> 
> Norman


You might be a bit lonely :lol: :lol: :lol:

C U wednesday :wink:

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> C U tomorrow.
> 
> Norman


your a bit eager Rep :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Ah well at least you guys know what I mean


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Ah well at least you guys know what I mean


you have to wait an extra 24 hours like the rest of us


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Mayur said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Mayur said:
> ...


Tim you have a PM.

BTW I hate it when people post a message just to inform someone that they have sent a PM :roll: ... maybe I should send another PM to jampott to let him know I've posted a message as well... hmmm... and then maybe i should...arghh!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy

what time shall we meet at the golf club?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

*Only 24 hours to go till the meet  *


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I thought you would have been on your way Norm :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry guys & gals but I'm going to have to back out of tomorrows mega gathering. Work is a bit pants at the moment, so I'm having to do quite a few extra hours 

Sorry about this Jamie. I guess you'll go straight up there.

Hope you all have a good one [smiley=cheers.gif]

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> NaughTTy
> 
> what time shall we meet at the golf club?


Hopefully be there by around 6:35. Got the day off work so should be able to leave on time.

See you there  (hope I can remember the way into the golf club car park :roll: )


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> I thought you would have been on your way Norm :roll: :wink:
> 
> Graham


  No - you have taught me well oh Master :wink:

C U tomorrow [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy
> ...


cool, well you have all day to find the golf club  (first left when you exit at J10 M1 aka London Road)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > was said:
> ...


Nice one 

Everyone still meeting at Graveley 7.00pm:
Tim & Mayur
Mark
ChilliTT
Clive ?
Me & was


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

moley said:


> Sorry guys & gals but I'm going to have to back out of tomorrows mega gathering. Work is a bit pants at the moment, so I'm having to do quite a few extra hours
> 
> Sorry about this Jamie. I guess you'll go straight up there.
> 
> ...


Noooooooooo you can't Hornster isnt going to be able to make it and i dont know anyone else [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'm gunna be Billy no mates


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys & gals but I'm going to have to back out of tomorrows mega gathering. Work is a bit pants at the moment, so I'm having to do quite a few extra hours
> ...


Sorry to hear you won't be able to make the meet moley 

"Billy"- we'll see you tonight then


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

NaughTTy

I don't know Graveley well is the meeting place obvious? I know there are a number of Pubs along the main road


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

in NaughTTys absence :

from the A1 roundabout take the exit to Gravelely, the pubs about 3/4 of a mile on the left. Look out for the pub with loads of TTs outside


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just got home!

Good meeting you all again

Good meet Norm [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Nice car Chilli


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Just got home!
> 
> Good meeting you all again
> 
> ...


5 minutes before me. Must have been a night for accidents though - I saw 2 others on the way home - neither as bad as the Orion but a little gentle reminder to take it easy.

Great meet again Norman - good to see everyone again 

Thanks for the LEDs Was - I'll try to get them fitted before Saturday. Would be great if you could bring the spare side repeater you said you have. Feel a bit of a pillock with it hanging off at the moment 

See you all next month 

P.S. Sorry to let the cat out o' the bag Simon :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Another great meet Norm, thanks for organising it and thanks for checking out my clutch in comparison to yours, it seems like everything is OK then 

Nice CoupÃ© Was, glad your back in the fold again m8 and Clive, that is a beast of a machine you've got there, the sound as you drove out the car park was awesome 

Hopefully see you all next month,

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Apologies for my no show. Work screwed it up for me.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Apologies for my no show. Work screwed it up for me.


And your dog ate your homework?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies for my no show. Work screwed it up for me.
> ...


Talking of dogs - what happened to yours Tim, did you leave them behind to bark at the neighbours? :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


I decided when I got home that it was probably a rash idea, considering the weather. Had it p*ssed down all night, I'd have been forced to stand outside on my own (with the dogs) in the rain.

At meets when everyone congregates outside, it would have been fine - but on a wet, dark night, it probably wasn't sensible - and when I left, it was absolutely p*ssing down!

(I wouldn't have expected the owner to allow them into the pub - they serve food in there, and I respect that!)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I hope everybody got home OK, saw too many accidents for 1 day 

Love-iTT nice zorst m8, sounded great when you were pulling away  8) whens that black interior going back in  :wink:

nice beast Clive, impressive sprint out of the car park   hope to have a closer look on Sunday 8)

Normstrm, my eyes have just adjusted after looking into your new fog lamp LED 

Chilli & Geno , love them qs wheels guys , they look   8)

see you all agian soon 8)


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Great to meet everyone again.

Best news of the evening for me was Clive's recovery... made my day!

Thanks Norm for organising yet another well attended meet.

Looking forward to the Xmas meet.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

8) Good to hear you all enjoyed the meet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It was great to see so many venturing out on a very wet evening - so thanks to all.

Thanks to Was for the personal delivery of the LED's - I'll have to get them fitted at the weekend. I'll try and post a pic of the 19 led rear light.

Graham - glad you're happy with the clutch "consultancy" :wink: just pop the cheque in the post 

Tim still looking forward to meeting the doggies - perhaps we can get Sam to bring a couple of hers along as well 

Clive - ooohhhh I love that RS4 just need to convince Tina that she really needs one to run the dogs about 

Anyway I'll post another couple of threads for the Nov meet and the Xmas meet so please post if you can attend any of the meets.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Bonjout tout le monde!!!!

Sorry about the late feedback but as i said the other night, i was on a business trip abroad yesterday.

Anyway, it was really good to see u again guys and very good to chat with quite a few new people for me 

i'm quite impressed with the turn up each time such a meet is scheduled but it must be related to Norman's talents for organising :wink:

allez sur ce, retour aux affaires serieuses of automotive engineering :roll:

have a good day all!!!!


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> perhaps we can get Sam to bring a couple of hers along as well


How many would you like me to bring LOL there's 8 to choose from :lol:

Maybe I'll bring Miesha ( My Borzoi ) one day 

Another great night Norman, thanks.

Clive, your looking really well, good to see you.

Good to see everyone again  and some new faces I had not met b4. hope you all had safe journey's home 

Sam XX


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

spilmah said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Hi Sam,

You've got 8 dogs 

I found out you're not an artist, despite the brillant picture you use as an avatar :roll: you're a dog handler then :wink:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

> Hi Sam,
> 
> You've got 8 dogs
> 
> I found out you're not an artist, despite the brillant picture you use as an avatar :roll: you're a dog handler then :wink:


Technology is NOT one of my strong points lol so the photo of my car in my sig pic was a shear fluke 

As for the dogs, well, they are my hobby :wink: I love'em to death, Come on - A girl has to have some vices in life lol 

Sam XX


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

[/quote]

Technology is NOT one of my strong points lol so the photo of my car in my sig pic was a shear fluke 

As for the dogs, well, they are my hobby :wink: I love'em to death, Come on - A girl has to have some vices in life lol 

Sam XX[/quote]

I'm crap in making pictures too but I'm working on it to create a proper signature under my name on the forum.

And I don't blaim you for loving dogs, if only I had a big garden at home, i would have one.....it's not a vice, it's a vertu than loving animals :wink:

As I said the other night, it was nice to meet you 8) and hope to see u next time if I can make it

PS: I love your sig...so rude to ask women's age in France that I don't do that anyway, they are all 25yrs old for me


----------

